# Есть возможность встать на ноги (проверено на себе)



## Механик (23 Янв 2013)

Диагноз : Грыжа дисков. Октябрь 2012г. Боль в пояснице и левой ноге... Боль не проходила и не давала жить.   Два месяца на больничном . Ничего не помагало.. Но подсказали люди один секрет...  Сейчас снова в строю ,но есть  необходимость ежедневного занятия на тренажоре. Кому интересно - обращайтесь, подскажу!


----------



## Механик (23 Янв 2013)

Могу помочь советом.
Добавлено: Jan 23, 2013 2:41 PM
Срочно узнате лесть ли в вашем городе столы КЛИМЕНКО и обращайтесь к ним !!!! Только этод метод мне лично и ещё сотням коллег по несчастью реально помог бросить таблетки и вернуться к жизни!
Добавлено: Jan 23, 2013 2:44 PM
Поверьте только занятия вами самим помогут ВАМ и ни кто другой!!!!


----------



## гельмут (23 Янв 2013)

> Кому интересно - обращайтесь, подскажу!


мне


----------



## Механик (23 Янв 2013)

Узнай есть ли в городе столы КЛИМЕНКО и без промедления иди к ним . Там РЕАЛЬНО помогут. Для дома необходимо приобрести тренажер Разумовского. Про меня: я слег в конце сентября , ничего не помогало... ВООБЩЕ.... Случайно, обколотый обезбаливающими, зашел в "Эксергию", уже не надеясь на улучшения, и через 17! дней вышел на работу.


----------



## AIR (23 Янв 2013)

Интересно, а стулья КЛИМЕНКО есть? Для полноты гарнитура так сказать...


----------



## дрон43 (23 Янв 2013)

".. я слег в конце сентября , ничего не помогало... "
"..Случайно, обколотый обезбаливающими, зашел в..
когда ни чего не помогает и лежишь ветошью-случайно ни куда не заходят.


----------



## александр 76 (23 Янв 2013)

дрон43 написал(а):


> ".. я слег в конце сентября , ничего не помогало... "
> "..Случайно, обколотый обезбаливающими, зашел в..
> когда ни чего не помогает и лежишь ветошью-случайно ни куда не заходят.


)))эт точно.. очередная реклама


----------

